# Ligaments go, and come back



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

So I'm new to the forumns here, but I have experience with Ligaments...However, one of my does keeps loosing them (completely going to mush, sunken in & squishy, like I can feel completely around the rear third of her spine AND into her hocks) Having a few contractions to reposition the kids, then the next morning they (the ligs) are loose, but definitely palpable. She's huge & probably full of multiples (a nigerian ff too!) How common is this? We're on day 146 and she's been panting for two days...so here's hoping for kids soon, poor girl! Each time the kids are placed differently (I've felt at least two, I think three in there) So I'm hoping they all get it sorted out for me! I'ven ot been inside such small quarters to rearrange.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe is close Question*

Welcome...glad you are here with us... :thumb: :wave:

Sounds like babies soon... she can contract for hours before kidding....
Ligs can come and go....

Any discharge?

Does she look posty?

Is her udder tight?

Is she getting up and down alot(nesting)?

Has she tried pushing at all?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Doe is close Question*

Just keep a close eye on her. My doe didn't show any noticable signs like Pam mentioned that day and she kidded in the night. Every doe is different.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Doe is close Question*

Yes, she's been nesting for three days (can't go by discharge...they've had a bit of discharge since february...but vet says normal...hasn't switched from opque to eggwhite yet & is still pretty minor). She's cracking me up...spending five minutes sorting through her straw to find the perrrrfect piece...strutting proudly back to the corner wagging her tail & spending five more minutes nudging it in. She's pawing, sniffing her pee (doing the bucky lip curl thing), sitting up like a dog, cooing at her kids, yawning...but has been for three days! lol...and the panting...We've got the baby monitor out there and all night long...pant, pant, pant. No consistent contractions though, no real stringing...any time. I'm so darn impatient.

Her sister was exposed one day later (she was with the buck nov 5 & her sister Nov. 6th) but she's less loaded. Been checking udder every few hours too & no change in the last 5 days...she's just gonna go, at some point, when she's ready. Kids were still kicking this AM so I'm guessing I have a few hours to a couple days. The weekend would be nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe is close Question*

Wow... she sounds close....doing it for 3 days...hmm.... If you are concerned that something may be wrong.....don't hesitate to go in and check...you can wash up... put on a glove and with 2 fingers.. check to see if she is open and maybe a kid stuck there..... Use your best judgment.... other than that sounds like babies soon..... :hug: Happy Kidding...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Doe is close Question*

Really don't think anything's wrong at this point. I've checked her cervix...she's not dilated, the plug was gone last night though. The kids were still moving & now seem correctly aligned (when she was all slack I could actually feel two little hooves up near the top of her spine on the RIGHT side (I think I felt the head too...mom was so slack while they got in line) and another rump on the LEFt side near her ribs, lower down with feet kicking while mom ate her grain...seems textbook to me. They were totally all wrong (both laying horizontal) until she got loose & they repositioned themselves...just wasn't expecint the ligaments to come back! The panting isn't like labor breathing....just LABORED breathing from having so little room for air. She's not posty yet, and her udder isn't strutted. It's just the ligaments coming and going that trys my patience!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe is close Question*

She sounds like a doe that is doing the normal things with delivery imminent..she could have you waiting a few hours or a few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds OK....it is just.. a matter of time now... :hug: :thumbup:


----------

